# Testing KH - API KH Test not correct?



## Sentral (19 Apr 2012)

Hello chaps,

I'm having issues testing my KH...

Using the API KH test, following the instructions step my step and doing it a few times, I still don't get any reaction.

The instructions say keeping a drop until the orange reagent turns to green, I've got up to 30 drops and it just stays orange. Pretty sure the KH of water should be below this?!

The GH of the water being tested is 4.

Anyone have experience with KH? I'm quite confused  

*Edit:

I've just read Jame's excellent thread about hardness, and found an article which goes into the test kits a bit more 





> Alkalinity using Test Kits
> Of course, most reefkeepers measure alkalinity with a test kit, not with a pH titration. How does that work?
> 
> Well, in effect test kits do a pH endpoint titration. They all include pH indicating dyes (providing a color change) and an acid (frequently dilute sulfuric acid) to lower the pH. You typically add acid until the dyes turn color. Since these dyes are selected to have a color change in the pH = 4 to 5 range, what you get is a measurement of how much acid it takes to lower the pH to that range. This color change is used to approximate the endpoint of the titration.
> ...



but, I'm still none of the wiser into finding out my KH, and how to decipher the test?

*Edit 2:

I've just found the water analysis for my area:

pH	pH	
7.49
Alkalinity	mg/l CaCO3	
150
mg/l HOC3	
183
Calcium	mg/l Ca	
79
Magnesium	mg/l Mg	
9.2
Total Hardness	mg/l CaCO3	
237
Clark° (UK)	
17
French°	
24
German°	
13

I'm looking at the CaC03 figure for the KH, which would be 150ppm, giving me a dKH of 8-9. Correct?

Cheers


----------



## Alastair (19 Apr 2012)

Funny you mention that mate, I have the Api kh and gh test kit. 
It states in mine that add drops until the tube water goes from blue, to yellow. It isn't blue from the bottle and is yellow immediately in the water. 
Your description says it goes from orange to green. 
Both Api kits but both different colours?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
The different colour changes are just to do with different pH reagents. All the tests work the same way, in that you add an acid until the alkalinity is consumed and the pH drop causes a pH indicator to change colour. It is exactly the same technique as the drop checker uses with bromothymol blue changing colour as the CO2 (the fraction that changes to carbonic acid) changes the balance of H+ ion donors (acids) & acceptors (bases).  pH is the ratio of acids to bases, so it should work pretty well. The acid added will be hydrochloric (HCl) or sulphuric (H2SO4) and the pH indicator may be a mixture, but  will be based on the 1 or 2 of the indicators in this list.
<http://www.ph-meter.info/pH-measurements-indicators>

It is the German measure for dKH, 17.9ppm "_1 dH is "One degree German" and defined as 10 milligrams of calcium oxide (CaO) per litre of water. This is equivalent to 17.85 milligrams of calcium carbonate per litre of water, or 17.85 ppm._" 

So 237/17.9 is approx. 13dKH.

Some water details here:
<http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=8480&p=93934&hilit=corsham#p93934>

For those who are more chemically minded, and it is based on marines, there is a really good article on alkalinity here, including the description of why CO2 addition changes pH, but not alkalinity: 

<http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/2/chemistry>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair (19 Apr 2012)

I've never personally used test kits ever, I only got these as I'm about to start a soil tank journal and gave discovered that certain soils massively increase gh.


----------



## Sentral (19 Apr 2012)

Thanks Darrel, but why doesn't the reagent change colour? I'd like to be able to test kh myself


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> Thanks Darrel, but why doesn't the reagent change colour? I'd like to be able to test kh myself


 I'm not sure, but it definitely isn't working, so you need a new test kit. Anywhere in the Bristol  area will have water from either the Chew Valley lakes or the River Severn (via the Sharpness canal) if it is "Bristol water" water? or Wessex Water from an aquifer but it is all pretty hard.

cheers Darrel


----------

